# Mushrooms on Mars?!



## ProphetOfDoom (Mar 26, 2019)

So yeah, some people think they've found mushrooms growing on Mars.









						Life on Mars? NASA's Curiosity rover snaps photos of mushrooms
					

Indian researchers have published a piece of research purporting to have found evidence from the surface of Mars that shows mushrooms and other lifeforms are thriving.




					www.google.com
				




Maybe next they will find tomatoes. Eventually we might have enough stuff for an all day breakfast.
Mars has always fascinated me. I loved The Martian and The Space Between Us. I hope against hope I will live to see the first human set foot on the Red Planet.


----------



## Datapanic (Mar 26, 2019)

Fake.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 26, 2019)

Not fake. Pebbles where the wind blew away the sand below them is my guess.


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 26, 2019)

Mushrooms: Tasty.  Tomatoes are good too.  We have many ingredients for a breakfast.  Any pictures of a bacon plant?  Sorry, but without bacon there can be no breakfast.  How about eggs?  Where do those come from?  If you want me to make an omelet, you have to get me some eggs.  Did any robot see pictures of a creme fraiche tree yet?

And coffee.  Needs coffee bushes, and the infrastructure for drying and roasting.  Plus waster to brew it.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 26, 2019)

How about some Martian blueberries?









						Martian 'Blueberries' – NASA Mars Exploration
					

These small spherules on the Martian surface are near Fram Crater, visited by NASA's Mars Exploration Rover Opportunity during April 2004. The area shown is 1.2 inches (3 centimeters) across. The view comes from the rover's microscopic imager, with color information added from the panoramic camera.




					mars.nasa.gov
				




This is the Premier Mars Anomaly site. Some of it really is weird looking.



			Mars Anomaly Research Home Page


----------



## Birdy (Mar 26, 2019)

Earth is a very fertile planet where public servants are planted and taxes are raised. Coming soon on another nearby planet?


----------



## Spartrekus (Mar 27, 2019)

AlexanderProphet said:


> So yeah, some people think they've found mushrooms growing on Mars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If there are mushrooms, there are life up there on Mars.

I like mushrooms, nice sauce, and potatoes.


----------



## tedbell (Mar 27, 2019)

Maybe they took mushrooms and thought they were on Mars.


----------



## D-FENS (Mar 27, 2019)

AlexanderProphet said:


> So yeah, some people think they've found mushrooms growing on Mars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake! No source whatsoever. No mentioning of which scientists exactly and which study. "Yet to be confirmed or denied by NASA." Yeah, right!


----------



## Datapanic (Mar 27, 2019)

NASA has procedures in place for releasing images to the public.  Anything of major scientific value, such as mushrooms on Mars would be released only by NASA first via an official NASA announcement.  For example, recently the OSIRIS-REx mission discovered that the asteroid Bennu was an Active Asteroid - throwing particles into space - very rare.  We sat on that information from early January until earlier this month.  It was announced during a news conference and the images AND papers were released at the same time by members of the project.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 27, 2019)

Datapanic 
Interesting "We" there.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2019)

"Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence" aka the Sagan standard. 









						Sagan standard - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I consider "life existing on Mars" an extraordinary claim. A dodgy article from the Daily Mail (not exactly known for their reliable articles) certainly doesn't constitute extraordinary evidence.


----------



## Spartrekus (Mar 27, 2019)

it could be hoax again from the americans. 

it is not the first time.

Russians proved that americans never walk on moon 1969. Nice studios beside. We visited it last year.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> it could be hoax again from the americans.


The Daily Mail is a British tabloid newspaper known for their inaccurate and sensationalists articles.



Spartrekus said:


> Russians proved that americans never walk on moon 1969. Nice studios beside. We visited it last year.


There's no room for conspiracy theories here. The moon landing happened, deal with it.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 27, 2019)

AKA "Daily Fail"...


----------



## Spartrekus (Mar 27, 2019)

SirDice said:


> The Daily Mail is a British tabloid newspaper known for their inaccurate and sensationalists articles.
> 
> 
> There's no room for conspiracy theories here. The moon landing happened, deal with it.



I just quote. Lot of russians say that no...  still today.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Lot of russians say that no... still today.


Yes, and lots of Dutch children believe tram carts sleep on their side. Doesn't make it true though.


----------



## Spartrekus (Mar 27, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Yes, and lots of Dutch children believe tram carts sleep on their side. Doesn't make it true though.


Dutch have great univs.  Education matters there. Speaking fluently 2 to 3 languages...


----------



## Datapanic (Mar 27, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> I just quote. Lot of russians say that no...  still today.



And the Earth is flat too...


----------



## funkygoby (Mar 27, 2019)

Correction:
Some people ate mushrooms then went to Mars

To anyone interested, and before this thread goes to Pluto, there is this great sci-fy saga about Mars colonization:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_trilogy from Kim Stanley Robinson.
I really enjoyed this and felt the need to share. It is said that every new NASA engineer working on Mars related projects need to read at least the 1st book. No source ... but who cares


----------



## Datapanic (Mar 28, 2019)

Crivens said:


> Datapanic
> Interesting "We" there.



Because that's a real "We"!


----------

